# Cybrnook's i7 system build (Logged for Fitseries3;-)



## Cybrnook (Oct 3, 2009)

Coming right up...... Here is a quick pic of whats to come. 

i7 860
Gigabyte P55-UD4P
8GB Corsair XMS3
Radeon 5870
Asus Xonar D2X

3x1.5 TB (Samsung F2) for RAID 5
2x150GB Velociraptors (System)


Antec 850Watt Modular
Antec 1200 case






































Swapped cooler today for $13 at Microcenter :-0

Now Fit's and I need to get talking on how high we can get this processor.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Oct 3, 2009)

What made you go for 1156 socket and not 1366 ? nice build tho, have fun, oh and a HD 5870


----------



## Cybrnook (Oct 4, 2009)

Pics added


----------



## Cybrnook (Oct 5, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> What made you go for 1156 socket and not 1366 ? nice build tho, have fun, oh and a HD 5870



Peek around. Fit's posted a review between the 920 and 860 and was a great read. Seems for me the 860 will be fun to play with.


----------



## LittleLizard (Oct 5, 2009)

looking forward to see oc and benchmarks


----------

